# Big ol' Pleco :|



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I got a pleco today. (dog collapses beneath my chair) >.> two birds one stone heh heh...

Anyways, I meant for him to be in my 80 gallon. However... I need to medicate the poor baby. I think. I don't know. I never owned a pleco before!

He has fin rot, chewed fins and septicemia.

He came from: 15 gallon with 30 or so guppies (about 3 inches for most adults and half an inch for babies) and he is about... 8 inches. She never cleaned the tank and I quote her:

"I come in and feed them 5-6 times a week, and he cleans my tank so I don't have to do anything else." -sigh- Fish don't eat poop. Or ammonia. :roll: Whatever. It explained why her water was black when I wrestled with the pleco to get him into a 10 inch container!!! (wow I was close for size lol).

I have a vacant 20 gallon. can I, with a 40 gallon filter and NO other fish, put him in there for treatment, and what's the general rule for treatment? Half the amount? or what? :-( I don't need to dose my Oscar!!! Which is why I want to somehow....get him in the 20 then wrestle him..into...the...80...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well... I had to act fast as he went suddenly lethargic. Like...you could touch him and he wouldn't MOVE lethargic. SO he's in my 20 long that has algae in it :roll: and double filtration.

But, now what?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I have read that if fish come from terrible conditions that they will have slightly adapted to those terrible conditions. Therefore, any change to clean, clear water should be somewhat gradual?

Don't quote me on that, I'm just guessing.

If he survives the transition then just being in much better conditions should really help him heal. Hopefully someone else can give you better treatment advice.

I just don't get people, particularly adults, who don't do a little research if they're going to get fish.

I admit I was a horrid fish keeper when I was a teenager, but I took a little time on the internet and found this site which helped me learn how to do better. Heck, I just did a water change and I've got a migraine! Sigh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well we all start somewhere - but when you're like....25.... and have all the resources in the world for your pets...you'd think those resources would be used :/ But no, the poor baby was basically 75% the length of the 15, as it was a tall not long....I had to transition him into the 20 long, which is filtered but not heated (but in the humid fish room  ) because he was VERY unresponsive once we were home! I lifted him out of the water and he gave a feeble swish that's it!!!! :/ So I acted fast, moved my HM and Dally to different tanks and put him in there.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with you. People shouldn't buy a fish and expect it to clean the tank. As for the QT tank, I've always heard that a good QT tank should be a tank size the fish could live in long-term. The 20G long sounds like a good idea right now, but I would try to get something larger. You have no clue how long it is going to need to be in QT. Maybe see if you can get a huge plastic tub to use as his QT. I've seen them as large as 55 gallons. 

Sparkyjoe is right. Fish can adapt to many water conditions including very bad ones. A rapid change (even if it is for the good) can send the fish into shock. The best way to have a fish recover is to do daily small water changes until the water quality is good again. I'm pulling for your rescue.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope he comes around, poor guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks guys. He was floating in the 80, but when I saw he had septicemia I decided not to have him in there! So I floated him in the 20, being iffy it I should have him in the 80... BUT beause I dunno plecos well, I decided to have him in the 20 especially when he suddenly stopped responding! 

Right now he is sulking from the change of environment, but he is responsive. I must ask, do plecos get dropsy, if so what do they look like??? Some of his scales are spiked up. (bahaha pleco newb :3) I'm pretty sure he is the _common pleco_


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a common pleco, Nessie  Her scales look a little raised, like a dragon's scales and not flat like a Bettas. I have no idea other than that though, I just keep her alive with algae chips  Hope your little one pulls through.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey, Sena. Maybe I missed it, but do you have any natural wood in the tank with your new pleco? They love to munch on drift wood. I think it may also help with their digestion/general health?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Pitluvs, that "dragon's scales" is about right! whew  I have the mini algae wafers she had for him (or is it a her...?  ) plus shrimp-based pellets that sink.


I don't have driftwood but I can find some  natural or store bought.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My pleco demolished a cactus log in a week, they LOVE those. They also like caves to hide in


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm better find a large cave then :lol:


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea I hand made one for my dad's Common Pleco out of PVC and gravel attatched with aquarium silicone. Sparkyjoe knows what I am talking about. I had a thread about it. Anyways, PVC worked for my dad's since he was too fat to get into the other caves. It was kind of funny though seeing only the poor things head in the cave and the other 12 inches sticking out. He's in a 55 gal long. Soon to be in a 100 or 125. My dad is getting a major upgrade.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah, yes, the pvc cave. Very cool!

I don't have mine gravel covered, but the pvc "elbow" I have in one of my tanks is a cool cave. I love that it's growing algae so it looks more natural.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Ha, that's neat.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor fishy  I hope he makes it - he won't know what to do with all that room. 
Wait until you see the amount of waste they produce (ugh). I had one in a 45 gallon before I realized that it was too small of a tank for him. His name was Sir Poops Alot.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: fitting name, Romad! xD

Yyyyeah he does poop alot.... o_o ew. 

Well I was wrong the seemingly septicemia streaks of red was actually _ammonia burn_ and almost all of it has gone away. WHEW!! Dodged a bullet there. He's a lot more relaxed, he's eaten half the algae :roll: and I did put a container lid in there to see if he'd move (you never know if he's really dead...) and he did, so yay!!

After this I have to wrestle the alligtor -- errrr the pleco and get him into the 80.

GEESH I've never met a strong fish like that. I've handled an adult Blue Tongue SKink and that is what the pleco reminds me as for strength :|


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Finally a picture went through!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha! I can see the poop in the background. I was thinking about what you said about his ammonia burns, and came to the ironic realization that the lady's tank will actually be cleaner now that he is removed. Common plecos are one of the fish that the whole hobby would be better without.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

A lot of people hate plecos, but i personaly love them , They do get big and require 100+g tank and they produce a lot of waste. But they are great big guys to watch dig in sand and suck on the walls.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well he'll have an 80, and if all fails he can be rehomed to a person who knows their thing :3 Kinda my intention. I shoulda asked for some guppies too - half looked WAY overfed...

Yeah he poops more than my Oscar -.-


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

common plecos are amazing. and i love watching rescue threads x3


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Crowntailed said:


> A lot of people hate plecos, but i personaly love them , They do get big and require 100+g tank and they produce a lot of waste. But they are great big guys to watch dig in sand and suck on the walls.


I don't hate them. I would love to have a tank with a gold nugget or zebra pleco one day. But just like the hobby would be better off without goldfish sold for less than a dollar, it would probably be better off without common pleco advertised as "cleaning fish." I wouldn't mind having goldfish banned in stores if it meant they were no longer crammed into tiny tanks; I would contact some breeders I know and ask for fish. I'm sure you would be willing to do that also to ensure that thousands of plecos don't get crammed in tanks that are waay too small for them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think plecos are an interesting fish, but should be owned with caution because they can eat the fish's slime coat, and they are messier than anything x.x Yes they clean, but CLEAN to us includes fecal matter, CLEAN for the fish includes him nomming on algae and wafers, and left over food. Not poop. No fish eats poop.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh my. Ive never seen a pleco bigger than an inch. Heso cute!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks =D Their scales are very.....rough. I know this as I had wrestle him with a net/bucket/me :lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i do agree that they should stop selling fish the way they do.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> I have read that if fish come from terrible conditions that they will have slightly adapted to those terrible conditions. Therefore, any change to clean, clear water should be somewhat gradual?
> 
> Don't quote me on that, I'm just guessing.
> 
> ...


I was stupid and didn't change the water for a month. Checked the ammonia, it was high, did a HUGE water change. Lets just say my whole tank got old tank syndrome and died. I lost ten juvenile platy's, three adult platy's, two mystery snails, two swordtails, a clown pleco, and a dwarf gourami.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have critters from the lake - shrimp (fragile usually), a leach or two, snails, and other critters... I only add water rather than remove, until they have their full 15 gallons. Because of where they came from I'm being careful :3 Same with some of my bettas who have been in severely bad conditions, I try to acclimate VERY well


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm guessing he didnt want to move, Sena. Good luck with him!


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> I don't hate them. I would love to have a tank with a gold nugget or zebra pleco one day. But just like the hobby would be better off without goldfish sold for less than a dollar, it would probably be better off without common pleco advertised as "cleaning fish." I wouldn't mind having goldfish banned in stores if it meant they were no longer crammed into tiny tanks; I would contact some breeders I know and ask for fish. I'm sure you would be willing to do that also to ensure that thousands of plecos don't get crammed in tanks that are waay too small for them.


It would be nice if you only could buy goldfish/plecos from a breeders. Or atleast raise the price of these fish to like $15 then less people would buy them. because once one dies in there tiny bowls then they wont be able to buy another one.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah here plecos are 8 dollars as youngin's. HOWEVER, the larger full grown or 12 inch ones are usually 24.00


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bristlenoses range from £5 to a whopping £20 depending on size and the place you buy from. People look at the 1-2 inch fish and think 'perfect for my 5 gallon' usually stuffed with guppies and already over stocked and don't realise that that cute little baby fish will be over a foot in length and will produce enough waste to cancel out that good! But there are responsible owners who can't afford the higher prices of a breeder so I don't think they should be banned from pet stores. Not everyone can afford the fees that comes with buying from breeders but just cause they can't afford it doesn't mean they can't provide the care... I hope he makes it  he's quite a handsome lad/lass!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Sheldon31 said:


> Bristlenoses range from £5 to a whopping £20 depending on size and the place you buy from. People look at the 1-2 inch fish and think 'perfect for my 5 gallon' usually stuffed with guppies and already over stocked and don't realise that that cute little baby fish will be over a foot in length and will produce enough waste to cancel out that good! But there are responsible owners who can't afford the higher prices of a breeder so I don't think they should be banned from pet stores. Not everyone can afford the fees that comes with buying from breeders but just cause they can't afford it doesn't mean they can't provide the care... I hope he makes it  he's quite a handsome lad/lass!


I agree. The poor shouldn't be penalized for the acts of the stupid. I'm poor but I did things the right way. I saved up cash and got my tanks used and discounted, sometimes free to start my hobby. My fish aren't suffering for it. Poor shouldn't be equal to stupid. Raising money on fish won't stop the stupid and rich from buying them. Either way you do it fish and all animals in general could be abused by someone. Abuse isn't going to go away because you put a bigger price on something.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah the lady was surprised the poor pleco grew FAST in 6 months... he tripled his size. :roll: I have to clean the 20 today xD

BTW since I am new to plecos... is the poo supposed to be long stringy strands?

edit: " Abuse isn't going to go away because you put a bigger price on something. " Except... Say if I were to say "free dog!" VS the SPCA saying "300 adoption fee" the ignorant would go for free first. However, people like me who'd rather save up money for that 300 dollars puts it towards the free deog's health care :3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I have to counter that breeders are expensive... Maybe for dogs, yes. For betta, yes.
But other fish are generally cheaper at the breeders than a pet shop, considering the fish stores have huge mark ups, most local breeders try to keep their fish cheaper than at a store.
Plus you often get discounts for buying more fish, or freebies. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I have to counter that breeders are expensive... Maybe for dogs, yes. For betta, yes.
> But other fish are generally cheaper at the breeders than a pet shop, considering the fish stores have huge mark ups, most local breeders try to keep their fish cheaper than at a store.
> Plus you often get discounts for buying more fish, or freebies.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's more the postage fees I can't afford. A breeder offered me a Bristlenose baby for £3, £2 less than what I payed but was a bit of a way away so it would cost me an additional £12-£15 to post to me or about that in fuel to drive and get him myself and as I couldn't take anymore that 1 I couldn't justify it for just one fish. It's great if you can find a breeder close to you though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

good luck with that here :roll: My pleco was from the store, then to her home, then here.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My baby BN passed away


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well he's lucky to have you  I hope he does well! I'm a lover of plecs myself. I love their unusual mouths and their cute movement. I'm very much in love with my Whickers


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xShainax said:


> My baby BN passed away


 
I'm sorry to hear that!!!!


-------

Well one pleco-related question I have... Long stringy poo is normal?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's completely normal.  My clown pleco's poop was stringy and long. You have some dtiftwood for him right? Pleco's need it to aid in digestion and love to chew on it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't but I know where to get some =D Or if all else fails, dead birch water logged and done in the loooong process would work too.

He doesn't do much :| -watches him watch me- but he looks right at you xD And there's no algae left


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

You can get mopani (Sp) wood at Petsmart for about $%


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's the 20.00 gas to get to petsmart in edmonton that's the bummer xDD Here I can get small pieces for about 8.00.... bigger ones range from 20-40,and they aren't all that big D:


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 13, 2012)

You should be able to find some cholla wood (the cactus logs on page 2) online somewhere for fairly cheap. Ebay has it, of course, and people also sell it for pretty cheap on the planted tank forum I also visit. Like pitluvs said, plecos loooove it. It's generally cheaper than driftwood because it's more of a pleco supplement than a long term tank decoration.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on cactus logs! I was dreading the £15+ bill for the driftwood! Will still have to get from the US but it's still cheaper than getting Driftwood from the UK!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm alright I'll look around =D


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I had pretty much the same experience with my Pleco. I rescued it from a 15 gallon tank which literally hadn't been cleaned in about 4 years (the filter didn't work, either!). Not only was this Pleco my first Pleco, it was also my first fish! I didn't know anything about fish so I just kept the Pleco in a clean-ish not-cycled 15 gallon.

I still have him now in my 50 gallon, and s/he's 8 years old and doing well. I really like Plecos, they are a real character (even if all mine does is hide in its cave!)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Plecos adapt so well!!!!  Mine did NOT like moving again. I have a roomie, so we (by we I mean me!) moved ALL the tanks to my room, that were in the spare, and I did over...80...100...160...220.... gallons of water with a bucket -.- I seriously need that python/easy hose.

Anyways, the pleco is now with Brad the oscar in the 80 gallon :lol: Also getting hit with that pleco tail feels like a whip o_o owey.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Plecos adapt so well!!!!  Mine did NOT like moving again. I have a roomie, so we (by we I mean me!) moved ALL the tanks to my room, that were in the spare, and I did over...80...100...160...220.... gallons of water with a bucket -.- I seriously need that python/easy hose.
> 
> Anyways, the pleco is now with Brad the oscar in the 80 gallon :lol: Also getting hit with that pleco tail feels like a whip o_o owey.


He stick you yet? Pleco spines hurt


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nope! lol. Guessing that is a good thing xD I know they have the spiney needle like feel, I don't think I'd like that lodged in my arm!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, I have a 3 foot tall prickly pear. I am thinking the spines of a pleco feels the same


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yikes!!! haha


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome that you rescued him/her c:

I rescued a pleco in similar conditions, it was in a 30 gallon but was 18 inches long. Poor thing just stayed curled up in the corner since there wasnt room to move. It had been in that tank for over 5 years, pretty sure never cleaned.

I had my brother wrestle him down, there was no way I could have done it LOL. There was also a bala shark in there that kept jumping up and hitting him in the face XD 

I dont have a tank thats big enough for a pleco (boo apartments!) so I gave him to my lfs whose owner I'm friends with. The pleco lives in a large pond now


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I nearly got a Common pleco when I was new to keeping them butI got a clown who I am looking to replace. RIP Fred.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

emeraldsky: that's probably what I'll do. They need mor than 80 gallons for a pleco xD But at least he is healthy...and I clean my tanks 

Shaina, that sucks! what happened?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He died of old tank syndrome. There was an ammonia spike so I did a 100% water change and i lost my whole tank to the shock.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ohhh yikes!


----------

